# First time user problems :(



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I just purchased my Zephyr Extra and had an old loco fitted with a decoder.

I followed the steps in the Quick Guide but it didn't work.

I went to Section 16 to make sure I was using the right loco number (I thought it would have been 003). I followed the steps right to pressing CV-RD to get the number of the loco. Ad2 kept flashing for several minutes until I gave up.

What do I do next?

Mike


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I use NCE so not much help. Two suggestions though....instead of using 003 try just 3 without the 00. If that doesn't work try the numbers on the cab side, try all the numbers. If that doesn't work try the first two numbers, if no luck then try the last two.
Otherwise thats the best I can do.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks. I'm not sure what NCE is?

Mike


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

NCE = North Coast Engineering, another brand of DCC controller.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Telling you to buy something different will only get you different problems. 003 is probably a 16 bit address and the default decoder address is 03, an 8 bit address. Try 03.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Telling you to buy something different will only get you different problems. 003 is probably a 16 bit address and the default decoder address is 03, an 8 bit address. Try 03.


Nobody is telling him to buy something different.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use digitrax and it is 03.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The Zephyr Extra is a fine decoder reading/programming tool,easy to use for this.If after following the instructions you still can't read it,then you may have another problem.

It's an old loco,it may need some maintenance.Have you ever run it? On DC? Or on DCC?Try resetting the decoder with CV8=8.the Zephyr will tell if it can't see it on any programming mode.You may have to check the decoder installation.

Did you install the decoder yourself?If purchased "as is",are you sure it has a decoder installed?If not,you'd hear the motor "sing" when putting the loco on a DCC track.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Are you using a dedicated programming track?

Also make sure you are using "dir" mode.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

I am using an existing loco and paid my hobby shop to install the decoder (not sure which one - Digitrax asked me that). The loco does work; my HS tested it (DC) when I brought it in.

I'm not using a programming track: I'm using DIR.

There is power: I can see the cab lights.

Mike


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

MikeL said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I am using an existing loco and paid my hobby shop to install the decoder (not sure which one - Digitrax asked me that). The loco does work; my HS tested it (DC) when I brought it in.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing Hobby Jonction in Dorval. They tested it in DC but did they test it after they installed the decoder for you?


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, it was Hobby Jonction and I didn't think of verifying that it was tested. Digitrax told me I need to find out which decoder they used; I'm calling HJ soon.

Mike


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

MikeL said:


> Yes, it was Hobby Jonction and I didn't think of verifying that it was tested. Digitrax told me I need to find out which decoder they used; I'm calling HJ soon.
> 
> Mike


I would guess they used either a Digitrax or MRC decoder. I just sent you a private message...check your inbox.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with Jake. Give CV8 a value of 8. That resets the decoder.
Resetting the decoder fixes most problems.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most decoders and DCC on board locos come with
a default address of 03. The hobby shop may have
changed it after installation. Ask them what 
address it has.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MikeL said:


> Yes, it was Hobby Jonction and I didn't think of verifying that it was tested. Digitrax told me I need to find out which decoder they used; I'm calling HJ soon.
> 
> Mike


They didn't do you any favors, that's for sure.

When I have my local folks (Tom's Trains of CT) do an install, they always give me a copy of the decoder manual along with the loco, and they annotate the address if they changed it.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

*It works!*

Thanks again everyone - it works! I was putting in the wrong address


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for responding! Had the Hobby shop changed to a long address that was the engine # or was it still the decoder default short 03 address?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If your LHS fitted the decoder they should have tested it and given it to you in full working order. I could indeed be the incorrect address, it should come as 3 but the shop could have programmed it for the running number on the cab. 

I'm also on NCE but I know the Digitrax manual is not the easiest to comprehend. Sounds like if Ad 2 was flashing it was asking you to either confirm that as the address or enter one of your choice. Firstly I would phone the LHS explain your problem and ask if they can help, worst case you you take it back to them. Very often you can sort these problems can be sorted by resetting the decoder, this usually means writing 8 to CV8 on most decoders. Try this if you want to give it one more go.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks again all. My LHS had set to the cab number but didn't tell me. A quick call this morning and all was solved.

A few areas (spurs, mostly) may require some feeder wires and a few others aren't 100% but the majority of the layout runs very well. I'm going to find some vids that explain how I test for power.

All-in-all, a very satisfying day


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Like a lot of problems, once you know the answer, they are really simple to fix! Have some fun now, then you can find another problem we can all ponder!


----------

